# Your Warmth has inspired me to better myself



## johnny_hendricks (Mar 18, 2013)

Just wanted to let you all know that because of your warmth and acceptance, compiled with the answers I have received in my survey has inspired me to take up a martial art this summer. 

On to my question, I am looking for a good art that incorporates philosophy and meditation along with the forms of self-defense?


----------



## FrontKick-Jab-Punch (Mar 18, 2013)

Many people will tell you many things because different personalities gravitiate towards different aspects of the martial arts.  But I'll tell you my version of the truth: the art doesn't matter.  They're all interesting and good in their own way.  What matters is the instructor.  If you find an instructor you really like because he/she is knowledgable, warm, strong, and teaches in a way you jive with... take that class.  It doesn't matter what it is.  It's harder to find an excellent instructor than it is to find an excellent martial art.

That being said, you'll get more philosophy and meditation with the traditional arts, and less with the Americanized arts, the "fusion" arts, and the sport/practical arts (e.g., MMA, Krav Maga).  

That's my 0.02c.  Maybe you'll get more specifics from proponents of particular arts. 

I'm so happy that you're considering taking martial arts!  I think it will be a wonderful experience and would love to hear what you decide and how it goes. =)

FKJP


----------



## johnny_hendricks (Mar 18, 2013)

Yeah that makes alot of sense. I will keep it in mind as I browse through instructors and classes.  


I am excited and I plan on keeping everyone on here informed on how it progresses.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 18, 2013)

It really isn't the art so much as the artist. 
The best thing you can do is make a list of schools in your area. Go visit them. Sit in and watch a class or two. TRY a class or two, for those places that allow it. Talk to the school head and to as many instructors as possible.
Whichever school feels right, most likely is.


----------



## jezr74 (Mar 18, 2013)

Keep asking questions here too, I've personally never seen so much martial experience and knowledge any where else on the www.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------

